# 2015 312Bh



## cmykpro (May 12, 2015)

The first is a couple of our roof trim pieces are starting to come apart (see picture). The trailer has been parked at our seasonal site for only 3 weeks now so we're baffled as to why this is happening.

The second question is about A/C. It was mid 80's over the past weekend and the A/C ran constantly and could not cool the unit any more than 10 degrees below the outside temperature. Is this normal?

I know the trailer came wired for a second AC unit and I was curious if this was the route we should take and if so what are the usual costs involved?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## cmykpro (May 12, 2015)

ob277rl said:


> Cmykpro I also had a problem with the insert trim on our trailer here is a post on what I did about it. Good Luck.
> 
> Robert
> 
> http://www.outbacker...=1&#entry520097


Good info, Thanks! I just don't think this should be happening on my 3 week old camper...


----------



## cmykpro (May 12, 2015)

Well I'm really starting to wonder if Outback's are poorly made.

After a month of seasonal camping (trailer has not been moved) here is my list of defects;
1. Toilet leaks at base
2. Ceiling trim is coming apart.
3. The aluminum brace bars under the main bed are only spot welded in one place each and they are coming apart
4. Fold down bunk in rear has cracked wood.
5. One A/C unit is a design flaw as it is not enough to keep the camper cool.

Going to call the dealer today and hope they will send someone out to make repairs as we have no way to tow it....


----------



## kylek7398 (Dec 10, 2014)

cmykpro said:


> Well I'm really starting to wonder if Outback's are poorly made.
> 
> After a month of seasonal camping (trailer has not been moved) here is my list of defects;
> 1. Toilet leaks at base
> ...


My 312BH came in with the toilet base leak and it was a bad gasket. Camping World fixed it during their tests. The AC....these units do not come with full ducting per se. if you pull a vent off and feel above the flange, you are losing cold air into the ceiling, not into the cabin at 100%. get some HVAC joint tape (for the lack of a better name) and seal up the edges of the holes so that all of the air goes down the flange instead of some in the ceiling


----------

